# London visit. .



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Spent a few days in central London for 30th wedding anniversary Visited coffee haunts old and new.

Sad to see LJ's in Winnet St has suddenly gone! Enjoyed the Attendant, Tapped and Packed, F&W in Somerset House and soho, Nude, and our first Red Brick in Lantana. ...definitely a unique taste! No poor experience in any of these. Great that there is such diversity in a small area. Mind you, some curious clientele on view for us out of townies. ....


----------

